# [gelöst] pgadmin3 ohne postgresql?

## markusk21

Hallo,

ich habe pgadmin3 auf meinem Arbeitsrechner installiert um datenbanken auf meinem Server zu pflegen. Leider wird dadurch auch eine Installation von dev-db/postgresql-base auf meinem Arbeitsrechner erzwungen.

Kann ich das irgendwie verhindern (ohne auf emerge zu verzichten)?

Viele Grüße

MarkusLast edited by markusk21 on Mon Jan 11, 2010 9:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## firefly

öhm postgresql-base installiert keinen posgresql server. Sondern das Paket enthält libs welche von postgresql server und postgresql clients benötigt werden, und ein paar tools.

So stehts auch in der Kurzbeschreibung vom postgresql-base Paket  :Wink: 

Und ohne dieses Paket lässt sich pgadmin3 nicht übersetzen, weil das configure script pg_config nicht findet, welches von posgresql-base installiert wird.

----------

## markusk21

Stimmt - war etwas betriebsblind  :Smile: 

----------

## firefly

dann setz noch bitte ein solved/gelöst in den titel

----------

